# Parker refill, BP or Gel?



## wayneis (Jan 31, 2005)

Some of you may already know this but Parker makes both a ballpoint refill and a Gel refill that is the same size.  I picked one of the gel refills up at Staples today to give it a try and it worked fine in all of my Parker ballpoint pens

It's called a Parker Gel and the package says that it will fit any retractable Parker style pen.

Wayne


----------



## Gary (Jan 31, 2005)

Now that is good to know...thanks for sharing the tip!


----------



## woodpens (Jan 31, 2005)

I have used several of these myself. It made the cigar pen my favorite for a long time. It makes a big difference for those who like the ink flow like rollerballs have.


----------



## woodscavenger (Jan 31, 2005)

That exact insert single handedly cinched multiple sales for me the other night at the hospital.  They write so well that as soon as the pen hit the paper she was hooked.  It would have been a tougher sale with a regular BP.  Around here they are about $4.50 for 2 refills.  I have seen some of the catalogs do 5 for $5.99.  Look around.  I am thinking about putting one  in every pen. They also have multiple colors available.  I wonder if we could do a bulk gel refill buy and save a bundle?  HMMMMMMM


----------



## Travlr7 (Jan 31, 2005)

The first pen i made was an Americana Rollerball. I HATE rollerballs. They never seem to write for me, so I went to Officemax and told them I wanted something that would fit,but was NOT a rollerball. The clerk showed me the Gel refills. They are GREAT........in MHO!

Bruce


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 31, 2005)

That is great to know , it might be a good idea to keep some gel refills on hand in case a customer wants something other than a BP.


----------



## Gary (Jan 31, 2005)

To each his own...I think rollerballs are the greatest thing since sliced bread.



> _Originally posted by Travlr7_
> <br />The first pen i made was an Americana Rollerball. I HATE rollerballs. They never seem to write for me, so I went to Officemax and told them I wanted something that would fit,but was NOT a rollerball. The clerk showed me the Gel refills. They are GREAT........in MHO!
> 
> Bruce


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 1, 2005)

I assume these refills are available at office supply stores like Staples and OfficeMax?

I wouldn't be a big buyer but, at the right price, I'd take a couple dozen in a bulk buy.


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 1, 2005)

I recently bought some Parker Gel refills at Walmart.  I have a few on hand for the same reason.  Same with the Cross type refills, I have at least one of the Walmart refills still in the package, so I can show them what they look like, and that they are widely available.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 1, 2005)

I have been buying the parker gel refills from Staples. Have never had a problem with the blue ink but the black seems to want to skip. Guess I could have got a bad or old batch. I bought 2 of the double packs and tried all four every one skiped (black ones)


----------



## jkirkb94 (Feb 1, 2005)

Shane, I agree the the gel refills have helped in some sales.  I do want to let you know (so you can let your customers be aware) that the gel ink can leach onto fabric.  I found out the hard way when I forgot to retract a click style drug rep pen; Gel refill I stuck in it.[]  I am constantly using a pen in the hospital, putting it in and out of my pocket.  Also the gel ink takes just a second or two longer to dry so left handed people can smear it!  I really like the way gel writes but am cautious using it now...just like a fountain pen.  Kirk [8D]


----------



## KKingery (Feb 1, 2005)

Great info! Personally, I prefer the gel types.


----------



## wayneis (Feb 1, 2005)

If you get the good rollerballs then they are really nice to write with and are very similar to gel.  I also picked up some different rollerball refills to try out and like them much better than what comes with the kits.  The Waterman, the Cross Gel Rollingball and the Cross Porous-Point refills all are better than what I get with the kits.  IMHO

Wayne


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

If you use a gel in a "twist" or any other for that matter,make sure the refill retracts ALL THE WAY IN.
(DAMHIKT)


----------



## Fleabit (Feb 6, 2005)

CSUSA sells the get refills for parkers at 5.99 for a set of 5.  I forget how many different colors they have (blue, black, red is all I remember).  Something to remember if you place an order with them.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleabit_
> <br />CSUSA sells the get refills for parkers at 5.99 for a set of 5.  I forget how many different colors they have (blue, black, red is all I remember).....


Orange and yellow.....no wonder you couldn't remember!!  Who, in their right mind would want yellow ink.....only someone who uses black stationary, I guess??  PSI has black, blue, red and green.  Also of interest, is that they have rollerball cartridges with gel ink!!!


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 6, 2005)

The yellow is supposed to be a highlighter.  It acutally sounds interesting but I am not buying 5 to find out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy._
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Probably someone who likes to write in TEAL

Your posts give the impression that you are yelling and i normally disregard them.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 7, 2005)

I wonder if the "gump" button has been installed here yet???


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_<br />Your posts give the impression that you are yelling and i normally disregard them.


I guess that's OK; because from your posts it's eminently clear that there is nothing at all that you could possibly learn from me!!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 7, 2005)

I generally prefer a Rollerball. problem with a rollerball is it will not write if anything has gotten on the paper. including your finger print. I am not sure about the Gel. this could be the reason for the skipping withthe black ink though. I would rather have a rollerball or close to it refill in my Cigar pens as well as the Polaris.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy._
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take that as a left handed complement as erroneous as it is.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Feb 27, 2005)

Just wondering if any of you know if there is a gel refill
that fits a 7mm slimline ball point pin.  I looked for some
at our local Office Depot and couldn't find anything.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 27, 2005)

I've never been able to find one, Bryan.  It seems like Cross is missing a bet on this.  They have gel inks for other styles, but not the traditional slim pen.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Mar 2, 2005)

Good tip, thanks for sharing.
ken


----------



## jdavis (Mar 3, 2005)

Gel for me and thanks foir the info


----------



## C. Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Lou,

I think the reason that you can't get a gel refill for a slimline is that there just isn't enough capacity with the ink tube.  When I was in college I could use up a Cross bp refill up in 2 months.  I took A LOT of notes []  I have used maybe 3 or four refills for my Cross BP's since graduation (1991).  My Cross selectip with rb refill is another matter, it's a much more "thirsty" pen.  Just my two centavos. []


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 3, 2005)

Excellent point, Chris!


----------

